# just recieved our letter!



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, we have just recieved our  letter  and or due for our 1st appointment on 10 may (the day before we fly out to get married) , getting really nervous as i dont really know what happens from now..al i know is we we go for tests on this next app but what happens next??  look forward to hearing from some of you girls as i have read other posts and you all are very supportive. good luck to you all  xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I'm in the same boat as you. I have my first appointment next week and all I know is that we will need more tests doing so the clinic have their own records. I'll let you know what happens if you like so at least you'll get an idea


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

hi wibble wobble, nice to hear from you.. yea that would be brill if you could let me no how you get on, good luck


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Is this for your 1st initial appt at the rfc?

Jillyhen


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm getting seen at the Liverpool womens, this post came up when I clicked on unread posts since last visit so I just thought I'd reply


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi jillyhen, we recieved or letter to start treatment in june     so excited that we are about to start.. how far are you jillyhen??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Angel

We have just had a course of ivf which sadly ended up with a bfn.. So waiting for our review appt in the rfc but have a consultation with origin in 2 weeks.

Do you have to give dates if junes af so it will prob be July before you get started. Exciting times ahead.

Im just starting to feel normal again now.

Jillyhen


----------

